# Golf Marks on Greens



## mhrr (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey everybody! I am working on a senior engineering project regarding problems with ball marks on greens. I plan on researching, prototyping and creating a solution the the problem. I would really appreciate it if you could take a quick survey to help me with market research. I promise it will only take a minute. Thank you! Here's the link... https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/BKR5W85


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I completed your survey, but you don't have any facility in it for people to explain their answers.

For example, you asked if I would repair more ball marks if the tool I was using made it easier. I answered no. To be blunt, it's not too much work to repair a ball mark. It's nothing more than a courtesy any player should perform. No offense, but I seriously doubt a new kind of repair tool is going to convince someone who doesn't have the courtesy to repair a ball mark in the first place to all of a sudden change their ways.

For the sake of putting on my administrator hat for a moment, I'd like to welcome you to the forum, but please understand, if the idea of this repair tool is going to wind up as an advertisement, the forum doesn't accept any unpaid advertising. People who place unpaid ads have their posts immediately deleted and are often banned. 

As small a forum as we are, I hope you will choose to participate with us into the future.


----------



## mhrr (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you very much for taking my survey. I really appreciate your feedback. I respect and understand your policy about advertisements. In no way is this post, nor will any of my other posts be intended as advertisements. This is simply research for a class. The likelihood that any "product" resulting from this research will ever commercially available is very slim. If there is any ambiguity about the intentions of my post please let me know. I would be more than happy to modify it in order to comply with the rules of this forum.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

No worries... We see a few polls a year and about half of them turn into an ad for some product. Is this a high school or college project? The college projects we've seen usually had to produce their product at the end and do a sales presentation to the professors. I've heard some ridiculously funny stories about those presentations.


----------



## mhrr (Oct 31, 2014)

This is a high school project. At the end of the year we present our final solution to a panel of engineers and they judge our product and grade how well we followed the process. This class mainly focuses on the engineering design process and we only need to produce one of them and we don't really need a sales pitch. The most advanced we get with sales and marketing is identifying a target market and having a hypothetical idea of what we could do if the goal was to actually produce and and sell the product. I hope my presentation goes well enough that I don't have any funny stories to share, but I've heard a few pretty good stories of how this class has gone for some people in the past.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

mhrr said:


> I hope my presentation goes well enough that I don't have any funny stories to share, but I've heard a few pretty good stories of how this class has gone for some people in the past.


Well see... I'm a grandfather, so the funny stories are the best ones. You'll understand that in 40-50 years or so.

Tell the engineers you want to go to Speed Engineering School at the University of Louisville. I went there...


----------

